# New holland T5050 turning up fuel



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey, I just got my new New Holland t5050, it pulls really good but I would welcome some more horses. I thought about turning up the fuel on injection pump, putting it to t5060 or t5070 horsepower value. How much of a turn should I make, I read something about 3/4 getting about 20 more horses. This engine is more durable than new one in T5 with 3.4L, this one can tackle it with ease. 

Thank you


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Go in 1/4-1/2 turn increments.. till she starts to smoke & it wont clear up..
AND THEN, back it off a 1/4-1/2 turn..
Going in 1/4-1/2 turns allows u to get back to where it was easily.. w/o doing damage to the engine..
Once it black smokes, its just pouring fuel out of the exhaust pipe..
IDK what pump u have on that engine, could u post a pic {BEFORE u start turning screws}& I'll let u know if u have the correct info..


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc hello, haven´t been home lately. I finally took picture of the injection pump. Could you please tell me which screw should I adjust? Is it the one I underlined on the picture? And how much should I turn? Thanks a lot


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes it’s the one u underlined..
But it’s got a Tamper proof
cap on it..
If u can get a screwdriver in it, just knock it back & it’ll come off..
Under the cap will be the max fuel screw & nut.. the nut is a 13mm..
Screw the screw IN no more than 1/2 turn..
If u want to adjust the max rpm’s...?? Just adjust the max SPEED screw that the throttle lever hits.. screw it OUT 1/2 turn..
Good luck


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just got a closer look at the cap.. THAT ONE will have to be cut in half LONG WAYS in order to get off.. it looks like a STEEL one??
If it’s steel u GOTTA CUT IT OFF..
If it’s TIN just use a screwdriver..


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc thanks a lot, so 1/2 turn should give me about 15-20 more horses? And it's just a tin cap.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

1/2 turn will give u a little more than 10% increase in fuel. What that translates into hp is your guess. But u don’t want to go more than that or u stand a chance of washing down the cylinders..
IN on the fuel screw & OUT on the speed screw..


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc thanks a lot, I think it's a steel one, could you please tell me what is the safest and easiest way to cut it? Should I use an angle grinder or a simple saw?? I don't wanna remove the whole pump. 
Thanks a lot


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That cap is THICK STEEL..
I’ve never tried to get one off ON the engine.. it’s hard enough getting the cap off w the pump sitting on the bench..
IDK if a Dremmel tool will have hard enough discs.??
U have to be VERY CAREFUL w whatever your using.. MAKE SURE it’s not touching anything but the cap..
IDK if “i” would even attempt it in that location..??


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc hello, I got rid of the steel cap, now I have another question. I read somewhere that when I turn up fuel, it will also increase idle rpm, but I am not sure whether it's true. Do I need adjusting only on fuel screw and max rpm screw or do I need to adjust also min rpm (idle) screw. Thanks a lot


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Thats correct, it will probably increase EVERYTHING.. You'll need to turn the low idle screw OUT to get it to your satisfaction..
I would leave the HI IDLE screw alone until u check it AFTER turning the fuel screw..{IN 1/2 turn}


----------



## adambelzar22 (Jan 28, 2020)

@thepumpguysc Hello, I bumped into a problem lately. I started having issue with t5050. My problem is that when I increase rpm and let of the gas immediately, idle rpm fluctuate for about 3 seconds and then settle or when there is a change in load. When I slowly decrease rpm, it doesn't do that. Could it be a problem with injection pump, overflow valve or an air leak at return line?? Maybe it could be just fuel clogged fuel filter? But last time when it did that, I tried to pour in some diesel additive and I think it stopped. I don't think that it might be an issue with fuel quality because my other tractor runs fine with same fuel. Please, do you have any idea what it could be? Maybe fuel pump needs adjusting?? Thanks for reply


----------

